# Fiddler crab posturing



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

A pair of the fiddler crabs at the library going through their displays at each other. The little one seems to be going "Boo! Boo! Boo!" The bigger one is more like "Yeah, look at me. I am the total package..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02jjzBFMSPc


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

HA that is hilarious.


----------

